# 72 Paramount



## Kramai88 (Sep 4, 2019)

I have been looking for an original Paramount for a while. Came across this one from the original owner and made the 7 hour round trip to pick it up. All the components are Campagnolo. The seat is Brooks Professional. My only concern is the originality of the rims. They both have Campagnolo hubs but they are not the same brand. They take the glued on tires. Could they be original? Or have they been changed. I have been researching other posts but can’t decide what the answer is. 




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 4, 2019)

Italian Fiamme yellow(lighter weight front)and red(heavier weight rear)label rims were installed on my 1971 Raleigh International, when it was purchased, new. I still own the bicycle. Those were some of the best rims of that time.


----------



## juvela (Sep 5, 2019)

-----

Hello Kramai88,

Looks like you did just fine in locating a Paramount which is nearly all original.

Regarding the wheels -

Paramounts at this time could be ordered/purchased with either tubular ("sewup") or wired-on ("clincher") tyres.

For wired-ons Weinmann 27 X 1 1/4" rims were employed.

For tubulars two models of Weinmann rims were offered; a standard and the deluxe "wood filled"
Both of these had ferrules & serrated braking surfaces.

Two models of tubular tyre were offered.  Standard was the Clement model 50.  An extra cost option was the Clement model Campionato del Mondo.











Neither of the cycle's present wheel rims could have been OEM.

The front rim is Martano brand and model called Leggero:





---

Paramounts of this era usually came with Campagnolo Record large flange quick release hubs with a drilling of 36 holes.

The fact that the bicycle's hubs are small flange makes me suspect they are not original to the machine.

It is a simple enough matter to check their date by removing one of the axle locknuts and examining the inner face.  A two digit year date shall be there marked.





---

The cycle's drive chain is not original/"correct".  Original would have been Regina Oro model.

---

Hope this assists you a bit...

Best wishes with it; enjoy your new arrival.  


-----


----------



## Kramai88 (Sep 5, 2019)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> Hello Kramai88,
> 
> ...




Thank you for the valuable information. I’m not as educated on these as I should be. I will check out the hubs tonight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramai88 (Sep 7, 2019)

I have located the original rims... seller has them. I will pick them up next week. I will search for Regina chain for it to make it as original as possible. Then on to the sew-up tires 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juvela (Sep 7, 2019)

-----

Thanks for the update; sounds like things are coming along nicely.  

Forgot to mention that original gear block would have also been Regina Oro.

It may still be on the wheels you will be collecting from previous owner.

As you most likely know, the Paramount was sold by Schwinn with a few tools.

If you have not done so already you may wish to ask seller regarding these.

-----


----------



## olderthandirt (Sep 15, 2019)

lots of us guys had several sets of wheels made up for different types of riding  i had a set for mountains and another for flat lands  it saved switching out gear clusters  at one time i had 4 sets of wheels  training and racing  for both terrains most were better than what came with my bike  triple buttes stainless spokes with alloy nipples and aero rims that were very light  and light tubulars for racing and heavier set for training  so you can see how the original wheels were remade or discarded


----------



## Kramai88 (Sep 17, 2019)

Picked up the correct rims today. Seller had them on another bike. Ended up just buying the other bike. The old tires held air so got to take it for a very short ride. 
The other bike is a Witcomb. 1971 if my research is correct. House painted long ago because he didn’t like the original powder blue. 








The Witcomb all Campagnolo equipment 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 17, 2020)

Kramai88 said:


> Picked up the correct rims today. Seller had them on another bike. Ended up just buying the other bike. The old tires held air so got to take it for a very short ride.
> The other bike is a Witcomb. 1971 if my research is correct. House painted long ago because he didn’t like the original powder blue. View attachment 1065127View attachment 1065128View attachment 1065129View attachment 1065130
> The Witcomb all Campagnolo equipment
> View attachment 1065131
> ...



How is your SP coming along?
I just acquired a 1977 Raleigh Professional and still have my 1971 Raleigh International, that I bought new. Hoping to find a chrome Paramount, some day. I’m now looking for Campagnolo Record High flange 36H hubs, pump brackets, Campagnolo brake lever hoods and Regina road gear cluster.


----------

